
Self-Driving Cars Are Eating the Airline Industry. Here’s How - lassor_feasley
https://medium.com/youareonthefastestroute/self-driving-cars-are-eating-the-airline-industry-heres-how-b1a4a4a972f
======
prostoalex
> That means that a passenger could leave at 8 PM in a sleeper self-driving
> car, and arrive well rested at 11 AM the following morning.

Unless the vehicle has restrooms and refrigeration, there's also the need for
food and periodic bladder/bowel maintenance, which will likely negate the
speed advantage.

~~~
Gibbon1
Offhand thought, what happens if you have a express highways for autonomous
cars where they can run 100-120 mph. AKA, no trucks[1], no slower vehicles.

One say next to I5 in California might drop the SF to LA drive time from 6
hours to 4. And it's door to door.

[1] When you ban heavy trucks the cost of roads drops dramatically.

